# Apple  eye up the game industry?



## Firky (Apr 20, 2012)

http://uk.games.ign.com/articles/122/1223367p1.html

Quite interesting speculation I thought.



> One leading game industry exec (who preferred to remain anonymous) told me, "We know this is happening. Apple has been slow to understand the games business but it gets it now, and it understands consumers. It sees gaps, it comes up with elegant solutions. And the games publishers are ultimately going to be happy whenever Apple opens up new ideas, new markets and new consumers."​​


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, people are using their i-thingies to game more and more (the casual end of the market). More folks are bootcamping their various mac computers so they can also play games, while still having their full-on apple experience. Gaming is becoming bigger and bigger business all the time. Makes sense.


----------



## Firky (Apr 20, 2012)

Gamers are getting older too, those of us who grew up in the 80s and were fortunate enough to have a computer are now going to be of an age where gaming isn't seen as a geeky obsession for school boys. They're also going to have bigger wallets.

I think Apple will also try and lure women the way Nintendo tried to with the Wii.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2012)

_"One leading game industry exec (who preferred to remain anonymous) told me"_ - i.e. I made it all up to gain extra traffic for my site.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 20, 2012)

apple against Nintendo.... I see a merger


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 20, 2012)

firky said:


> Gamers are getting older too, those of us who grew up in the 80s and were fortunate enough to have a computer are now going to be of an age where gaming isn't seen as a geeky obsession for school boys. They're also going to have bigger wallets.
> 
> I think Apple will also try and lure women the way Nintendo tried to with the Wii.


 
Indeed. It seems reasonably obvious that even if they don't go down the avenue of creating their own console or dedicated gaming computers, they'll continue to make their computers more and more gamer-friendly. They already are, tbh. I'm happily using my 12-month old macbook pro for gaming (bootcamped and native osx-compatible games) and haven't found anything I've had to run at minimum settings yet.


----------



## Firky (Apr 20, 2012)

Valve are entering the console market too, now that I would like to see! They hiring hardware engineers a few weeks ago - apparently with six figure salaries.

Then I read this:

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Valve-Apple-Steam-iTV-Gabe-Newell,15357.html

*Valve's Steam Box May Be Part of Apple's iTV*


​


----------



## tommers (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah it's apple and valve together is the rumour.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah the games are going to be so awesome. Can't wait for grand theft latte.
Basically you have to play against other players online to see who can get the best seat in a virtual cafe, so that you can show your macbook off.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 20, 2012)

tommers said:


> Yeah it's apple and valve together is the rumour.


http://www.macrumors.com/2012/04/19/valve-co-founder-says-tim-cook-didnt-visit-valve-hq/

Tim Cook wasn't at Valve. Please take your foot off the hype pedal.

If Apple are getting into gaming, Sony and Microsoft have nothing to fear. Their business is a razor+blades model with discounted hardware and high-priced software. This is the complete opposite of Apple's M.O.

Nintendo should be afraid, but they should have been afraid ever since the iphone got 3rd party apps.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2012)

tommers said:


> Yeah it's apple and valve together is the rumour.


The meeting never took place. It's all pointless made up bullshit, like 99.99% of tedious Apple rumours.


----------



## tommers (Apr 20, 2012)

I did say it was a rumour.  Sheesh.


----------



## Firky (Apr 20, 2012)

I think it is more likely that Apple are making an already existing product, like the iPad, more gamer friendly than working on something new. But they do have shit loads of money, and many projects from R&D make it from the draughts board to a mock-up or prototype... but never go into production. Bit like the car industry I guess, lots of daft cool concepts but no substance.

Yeah, I think Apple will enter the games industry in a bigger way but Apple owners don't buy consoles. 

The Steambox has been a rumour since HL2 and Valve are notorious for taking decades to release stuff.



editor said:


> The meeting never took place. It's all pointless made up bullshit, like 99.99% of tedious Apple rumours.


 

That'll be why it is a rumour.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2012)

firky said:


> That'll be why it is a rumour.


And that'll be why it's not worth giving it the oxygen of publicity.


----------



## Firky (Apr 20, 2012)

You could start by ignoring this thread


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2012)

Do you know what was one of the most popular posts ever on my Wirefresh blog?
It's this one where posted up a made up Apple story to make the point that all blogs do is post made up Apple stories.









> Next week: Exclusive! Alfie, the bloke who works at the chippy in Pontypridd who says he served Steve Jobs a bag of King Edward’s finest two years ago shares a few of his thoughts about the iPad.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 20, 2012)

I guess it got you some traffic though


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 21, 2012)

There that rumour that Sony aren't going to do a playstation 4 (or whatever it may be called) so I wouldn't be suprised that a couple of the big Tech companies are 'testing the water' so to speak to see what reaction there would be if they were to release a console


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2012)

Kanda said:


> I guess it got you some traffic though


It did yes, but it was actually written in the vague hope that people would stop swallowing all this made up shit. Sadly, I underestimated the power of the fanboy. Truth is they'll click on absolutely any old made-up shit, as my article proved.


----------



## tommers (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm a bit of a valve fanboy but don't really like apple - does that help your data at all?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 24, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> apple against Nintendo.... I see a merger


 
I wouldn't bet on it although there are a good few similarities between the companies that could make it work (intense secrecy, internal R&Ds testing all kinds of things, similar branding mass market/family orientated).

This isn't really news generally though, it's been clear for a couple years that Apple is going to take the games industry on. They're already kicking ass in mobile gaming, the front room is the next logical step. Personally they're going to have a supremely strong offering for prise people like me away from the excellent Xbox360...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 24, 2012)

firky said:


> I think it is more likely that Apple are making an already existing product, like the iPad, more gamer friendly than working on something new. But they do have shit loads of money, and many projects from R&D make it from the draughts board to a mock-up or prototype... but never go into production. Bit like the car industry I guess, lots of daft cool concepts but no substance.
> 
> Yeah, I think Apple will enter the games industry in a bigger way but Apple owners don't buy consoles.
> 
> ...


 
They wouldn't have to do much more than update the Apple TV tbh...if they did I reckon they'd do better than Valve...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 24, 2012)

They're not going to take the games (console) industry on. There's no particular reason for them to do so, no particular advantage that they have, no indication that they're thinking about it, it's an area that traditionally relies on subsidised hardware which they don't like doing, and they already have a massive gaming hardware business anyway.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 24, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> They're not going to take the games (console) industry on. There's no particular reason for them to do so, no particular advantage that they have, no indication that they're thinking about it, it's an area that traditionally relies on subsidised hardware which they don't like doing, and they already have a massive gaming hardware business anyway.



That's why they will, Apple move into industries to profit and they will with gaming.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 24, 2012)

They're actually going to move into making toasters. They're really going to revolutionise the breakfast appliance market with disruptive technologies etc.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 24, 2012)

Apple are already in gaming. Quite why they would want to get into the dysfunctional business model of "core" gaming, I don't know.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 24, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Apple are already in gaming. Quite why they would want to get into the dysfunctional business model of "core" gaming, I don't know.


 
They won't. But they will make a big move in this area and be successful. I'd lay money on it...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 24, 2012)

I'll take your money. Make specific terms and I'll consider a binding wager


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 24, 2012)

Wait, I want his money.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 25, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I'll take your money. Make specific terms and I'll consider a binding wager



£1000 bet. In ten years Apple will be one of the two big players in the console market (the other being Microsoft). Sony and Nintendo will be distant third and fourth respectively.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2012)

100,000,000 pound bet: in ten years time there won't really be a "console market"


----------



## Cid (Apr 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Do you know what was one of the most popular posts ever on my Wirefresh blog?
> It's this one where posted up a made up Apple story to make the point that all blogs do is post made up Apple stories.


 
Or, indeed, release 'leaked' Samsung promotional material...

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...martphone-photos-leak-ahead-of-launch.290657/

and rumours...

http://www.wirefresh.com/10-million-samsung-galaxy-s-iiis-already-pre-ordered-according-to-insider/

Although I tend to agree with FM and crispy on this.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2012)

Cid said:


> http://www.wirefresh.com/10-million-samsung-galaxy-s-iiis-already-pre-ordered-according-to-insider/
> 
> Although I tend to agree with FM and crispy on this.


Bringing up a completely different site. Nice work.


----------



## Cid (Apr 25, 2012)

You linked to it... Just a tad hypocritical to pour scorn on people for discussing rumours when you're quite happy to do it yourself.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2012)

Cid said:


> You linked to it... Just a tad hypocritical to pour scorn on people for discussing rumours when you're quite happy to do it yourself.


I don't post up endless Apple rumours as piss weak and as pointless as this one. That's the difference.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 25, 2012)

Crispy said:


> 100,000,000 pound bet: in ten years time there won't really be a "console market"



Ok change front room gaming enabled box then. But I'm happy to bet you.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ok change front room gaming enabled box then. But I'm happy to bet you.


Would "apps on the aTV" count?
Cos that's almost certain and I will not take that bet.

If you're talking a piece of hardware that's built for games, with a dedicated controller, then I will take your bet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 25, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Would "apps on the aTV" count?
> Cos that's almost certain and I will not take that bet.
> 
> If you're talking a piece of hardware that's built for games, with a dedicated controller, then I will take your bet.



Well then youre getting into semantics, any box built for apps on the iOS platform is built for games. Games ate applications.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2012)

Nintendo announce its first loss in 30 years, tablets and smartphones are being cited as a factor in their decline. Apple must be grinning with glee...


----------



## Grinnan Bearit (Apr 26, 2012)

I read that Steve Jobs never really liked or rated games, which is why Apple always steered clear.  But now he's gone, it's open season.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 26, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't post up endless Apple rumours as piss weak and as pointless as this one. That's the difference.


please state the appropriate value or table for the hierarchy of tech rumour with clearly samsung bing a pass it on and apple being verboten which you've established with this post.

I'd hate for anyone to be banned for incorrectly ahereing to the fuhrers preferred rumour scale...


----------



## Grinnan Bearit (Apr 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Would "apps on the aTV" count?
> Cos that's almost certain and I will not take that bet.
> 
> If you're talking a piece of hardware that's built for games, with a dedicated controller, then I will take your bet.


Are the PS3 and Xbox 360 pieces of hardware built for games?

Arguably, yes.  But both companies have pushed the non-gaming aspects of their boxes.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 26, 2012)

Grinnan Bearit said:


> Are the PS3 and Xbox 360 pieces of hardware built for games?
> 
> Arguably, yes. But both companies have pushed the non-gaming aspects of their boxes.


 
Yep. The days of dedicated "games consoles" are drawing to a close.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Yep. The days of dedicated "games consoles" have drawn to a close.


corrected for you...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 26, 2012)

When you buy an Xbox, it comes with a joypad. As long as that's the case, it's still primarily a games machine.


----------



## Grinnan Bearit (Apr 26, 2012)

Contrariwise, Apple will never be a serious contender in the games space until they supply a joypad with their box.  Wiimotes and Kinect is all very well but proper twitch gaming will always need the finesse of finger input.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 26, 2012)

"proper twitch gaming" is an insider term. It has always been a niche interest, due to the skill and muscle memory required to operate the controls. The vast majority of people in the country wouldn't have a clue what to do with a joypad if you sat them down in front of call of duty. Show someone how to play angry birds and they'll be proficient in less than a minute.

The "games space" has the potential to be much much wider than "proper twitch gaming". It's already started, and Apple will find it easy to expand into this wider market. Why would they want to enter the highly competitive and cutthroat "core" market, in which "blockbusters" sell 10m units, when they could be part of a broader-spectrum "interactive entertainment" market that sells 100s of millions of units?

MS Sony and Nintendo have similar thoughts. Nintendo acted on them with the Wii, then MS and Sony played catchup. I can't predict what'll happen next, but I think it's a solid bet that "core" gaming will represent an ever smaller slice of the gaming market as time goes on.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I'd hate for anyone to be banned for incorrectly ahereing to the fuhrers preferred rumour scale...


Who's been banned for posting up a rumour, you offensive, deluded, shit-stirring fool?

"Fuhrer"


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 26, 2012)

non twitch gaming will kill gaming devices of all kinds dead... til there's no games but the disney type turds floating out at the end of every kids movies...

that's the terribly sad thing... as games become more popularist they will only make games which appeal to the younger and younger generations as their demographic goes down the shitter...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 26, 2012)

Nah, the "twitch" gaming market will still exist, it'll just be dwarfed by the mainstream.

Core gaming is like a technical sport. The barrier to being able to enjoy it properly is high. You need to have the muscle memory to operate a joypad and the skill to control the game effectively. It's not like books or TV, where anyone can experience it with minimal effort. It's a hobby, with much higher time, money and skill requirements than other forms of entertainment.

Apple is strong (and will become stronger if they're not stupid) in the other sort of game. The sort that anybody can play after 30 seconds of being told what to do. There is no reason why this sort of game can't be as serious/mature/emotionally involving as a good movie. Gaming like that deserves to be widely popular.


----------



## Grinnan Bearit (Apr 26, 2012)

When an Angry Birds (12 million sales) turns the same profit as a Modern Warfare 3 (gross sales of $400m in the first 24 hours alone) I'll believe that twitch gaming is about to be replaced.

Hardcore gaming is expanding, not contracting. Casual gaming is on the rise too, which is to be welcomed. But it isn't replacing the hardcore, it's feeding it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2012)

Grinnan Bearit said:


> I read that Steve Jobs never really liked or rated games, which is why Apple always steered clear.  But now he's gone, it's open season.



Yep also read that he was very interested in games in particular educational possibilities...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2012)

Grinnan Bearit said:


> When an Angry Birds (12 million sales) turns the same profit as a Modern Warfare 3 (gross sales of $400m in the first 24 hours alone) I'll believe that twitch gaming is about to be replaced.
> 
> Hardcore gaming is expanding, not contracting. Casual gaming is on the rise too, which is to be welcomed. But it isn't replacing the hardcore, it's feeding it.



For your average person terms like hardcore and casual gamer make no sense.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Who's been banned for posting up a rumour, you offensive, deluded, shit-stirring fool?
> 
> "Fuhrer"


can you point to where I've claimed anyone has... 

you dishonest man... 

I said I would hate for anyone to be... future tense... would suggest actions not yet having happened... and you are Urban's dear leader whether you like it or not...


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> can you point to where I've claimed anyone has...
> 
> you dishonest man...
> 
> I said I would hate for anyone to be... future tense... would suggest actions not yet having happened... and you are Urban's dear leader whether you like it or not...


Just grow up Garf, and stop posting up this inane garbage. Please.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Nah, the "twitch" gaming market will still exist, it'll just be dwarfed by the mainstream.
> 
> Core gaming is like a technical sport. The barrier to being able to enjoy it properly is high. You need to have the muscle memory to operate a joypad and the skill to control the game effectively. It's not like books or TV, where anyone can experience it with minimal effort. It's a hobby, with much higher time, money and skill requirements than other forms of entertainment.
> 
> Apple is strong (and will become stronger if they're not stupid) in the other sort of game. The sort that anybody can play after 30 seconds of being told what to do. There is no reason why this sort of game can't be as serious/mature/emotionally involving as a good movie. Gaming like that deserves to be widely popular.


why wold games houses which are struggling as it stands see rockstar for example make twitch games for a demogrpahic of say 300,000 world wide when it can pump out another game which will be played by millions...

you say it won't happen but look what happened to pop music... in the end capitalism always goes down the content provision of the most profit for the least effort.... it'll come to gaming too, not that it's not already here in some cases... (and to my mind why Nintendo have shot themselves in the foot with the wii concentrating on too few differing genres and mainly variations on a theme for small kids)...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Just grow up Garf, and stop posting up this inane garbage. Please.


So it's ok for you to link to rumours which are unfounded but no one else...

how would we know this if it's not in the posting FAQ's, the posting rules or we get clarification from you?

why not try being consistent for once then you wouldn't get inane questions asking you to clarify what you mean with your confusing double standards the whole time?

you invite these questions with your constant leaping to attack the posters on this site, by inventing rules as you go along...

action = reaction you know...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> So it's ok for you to link to rumours which are unfounded but no one else...
> 
> how would we know this if it's not in the posting FAQ's, the posting rules or we get clarification from you?
> 
> ...



Give it up, you're wasting your time...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 26, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Give it up, you're wasting your time...


I don't think so, the editor is a reasonable fellow, with reasonable intentions he cannot fail to see how it would be unclear, which means he choses not to, in which case it's perfectly reasonable to ask him to change his mind or at least reconsider.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> So it's ok for you to link to rumours which are unfounded but no one else....


Have I said that?
Have I ever deleted any thread or post because it contained  a rumour?
Have I ever threatened to ban a poster for doing so?

No, I haven't. Not once. You're *making the whole thing up* and needlessly disrupting this thread in the process.
Oh, and KE: please try to keep to your word, and keep your personal opinions about me to yourself.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Have I said that?
> Have I ever deleted any thread or post because it contained a rumour?
> Have I ever threatened to ban a poster for doing so?
> 
> ...


yes you have said that...

you've bemoaned the posting of links here on this thread to items you consider to be rumours claiming they are links to unfounded rumours and you'd prefer in strong terms they weren't here.

you've then posted other rumours which are by the same token as flimsy and this is ok.

surely you can see this is and does cause confusion.

as for have you deleted things I've no idea one way or the other, if you say not then I guess no, unless some one can prove otherwise, how they'd do this for something deleted I don't know ... 

As for what you've banned or threatened bans for there have been many a time when you've banned people for less so again I don't know it's not my account.

as for pushing the thread of track sorry fella but can you not see that you leaping in every time with a grrr rumours apple grrr type comment can also be seen as a consistantly derailing tactic which causes people to then address your comments with responses, come on you're being disengenious if you don't think for a second that if you post up your grrr apple grrr type posts or grrr rumour grrr then you're inviting a response.

action = reaction.

and yes it's infantile to react to your reaction further derailing the thread, childish even, but as is the inital comments... 

I'll shush now however...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Have I said that?
> Have I ever deleted any thread or post because it contained  a rumour?
> Have I ever threatened to ban a poster for doing so?
> 
> ...



Eh what word are you on about? When did I sign any contract??

The fact is any thread which has anything about Apple in it means you'll come on and start shit with someone. It's just a shame it's now happening in the excellent games forum now...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I don't think so, the editor is a reasonable fellow, with reasonable intentions he cannot fail to see how it would be unclear, which means he choses not to, in which case it's perfectly reasonable to ask him to change his mind or at least reconsider.



Well that's where we part ways, he doesn't have the capacity to be reasonable when it comes to Apple had recent history and plenty of posters have found out...you're wasting your time and energy which is fine because it's yours but this forum has survived pretty damn well with his crap polluting threads...


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> you've then posted other rumours which are by the same token as flimsy and this is ok.


Which 'flimsy' rumours are these then, Garf? Care to post them all. 

As for the rest of your post, it''s just dishonest drivel. I've never even _hinted_ at banning a poster for posting up a tech rumour, and I've never deleted or edited any such posts.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Eh what word are you on about? When did I sign any contract??
> 
> The fact is any thread which has anything about Apple in it means you'll come on and start shit with someone. It's just a shame it's now happening in the excellent games forum now...


Your obsessive following me around to have personal digs is actually far more disruptive - a fact that has been pointed out to you by other posters. Once again, I ask you to stop.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Which 'flimsy' rumours are these then, Garf? Care to post them all.
> 
> As for the rest of your post, it''s just dishonest drivel. I've never even _hinted_ at banning a poster for posting up a tech rumour, and I've never deleted or edited any such posts.


they come in from the same unsubstantiated places as any apple ones for samsung editor as has been posted up previously... perhaps you should reread the thread....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 26, 2012)

and as for it being dishonest so you are saying I have access to your account and know what you have an haven't banned people for because this is the converse of what I've said...

that and I'll take you at your word, so is your word to not be trusted then....

that's an admittance of sorts but a rather bizarre one...


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> they come in from the same unsubstantiated places as any apple ones for samsung editor as has been posted up previously... perhaps you should reread the thread....


List them please. Or STFU.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 26, 2012)

editor said:


> List them please. Or STFU.


lis tyou uncredited sources... well as I've got access to your account according to you maybe I don't have too... 

i don't have access to his account and would take him at his word or maybe i wouldn't god which is it I no longer know


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> lis tyou uncredited sources... well as I've got access to your account according to you maybe I don't have too...


Thanks for that.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 26, 2012)

Cid said:


> Or, indeed, release 'leaked' Samsung promotional material...
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...martphone-photos-leak-ahead-of-launch.290657/
> 
> ...


cos the editor missed this post....

first ones unsubstantiated rumour too fake shots or maybe not...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Thanks for that.


you made the claim I was lying when I said I had no access to your account which can mean only one thing... ether you're telling porkies or I am which is it...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 26, 2012)

gone very fucking quite now haven't you... or maybe I have ... shit does this mean I'm arguing with myself ...

is Garfield the editors sock puppet... Jesus... who am i...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 26, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> why wold games houses which are struggling as it stands see rockstar for example make twitch games for a demogrpahic of say 300,000 world wide when it can pump out another game which will be played by millions...


 
Why do art house movies exist when they could be making American Pie 28?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 26, 2012)

ffs


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 26, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Why do art house movies exist when they could be making American Pie 28?


They have haven't they it's called reunion...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 26, 2012)

Time for a chart to drag us back on topic!







Is Apple the cause of Nintendo's decline?


----------



## Grinnan Bearit (Apr 26, 2012)

300,000 people?  Like I said, Modern Warfare 3 reached sales of $400 million in _24 hours_.  That's hardly 300,000 people.


----------



## Firky (Apr 30, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Nah, the "twitch" gaming market will still exist, it'll just be dwarfed by the mainstream.


 
You should read this:
http://www2.gsu.edu/~wwwitr/docs/mjgames/


----------



## Firky (Apr 30, 2012)

Grinnan Bearit said:


> 300,000 people? Like I said, Modern Warfare 3 reached sales of $400 million in _24 hours_. That's hardly 300,000 people.


 
MW3 was a flop though. They took the money and ran using a tried and tested formula. Make a brain dead game for the console kids, add some DLC and back it all up with a huge marketing campaign. Port it to PC as an after thought.

Even BF3, much to my discontent followed that model.

30,000 people would play a mod that perhaps 3 people developed (for free) once upon a time... when the PC game industry was good. Just look at Counter Strike, I used to test the alpha version of that when there was less than 10,000 people in the world played it, and now it is one of the most successfully developed MP games of all time. It's a decade old and people still play it! There are people on our servers playing this very moment.




Kid_Eternity said:


> Eh what word are you on about? When did I sign any contract??
> 
> The fact is any thread which has anything about Apple in it means you'll come on and start shit with someone. It's just a shame it's now happening in the excellent games forum now...


 

Well I was hesitating posting about it because I knew the response from ed' would be exactly what it is. But I still believe you can have a discussion about Apple and the games industry with rumour or without. Plenty of people on this thread have shown an interest and are able to discuss it. I can't see a reason why Apple wouldn't dip their toes in the games industry. It is more of a logical step for a computing company to make - its entry into telecommunications was a bit more surprising. Apple making telephones?! Tell someone that a few years ago and they'd have laughed at you.

There is a lot of shite posted about Apple though. Apple invest in cryogenics...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 30, 2012)

firky said:


> MW3 was a flop though. They took the money and ran using a tried and tested formula. Make a brain dead game for the console kids, add some DLC and back it all up with a huge marketing campaign. Port it to PC as an after thought.
> 
> Even BF3, much to my discontent followed that model.
> 
> ...



Well indeed, companies do change, Nintendo used to make playing cards for instance so there's nothing really stopping the Apple's of this world moving into games. Especially as console/front room gaming is a Trojan horse strategy for selling other content/ entertainment products...


----------

